# Fire burns world's largest snake collection



## News Bot (May 17, 2010)

*Published On:* 17-May-10 09:12 AM
*Source:* AP via NEWS.com.au

A FIRE in Brazil has destroyed what may be the world's largest scientific collection of dead snakes, spiders and scorpions.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

